# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Выбери жизнь!

## heaven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe84u...embedded#at=14

----------


## Эндер

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe84u...embedded#at=14


 Посмотрел. И неужели ты веришь в это? В детстве я пережил клиническую смерть. Ни ада ни рая. Просто белое пятно, которое объясняется там, какими то химическими реакциями в моей голове. Потом когда спасли, оказалось что еще пару миллиметров до мозга и я бы умер. Это не было вмешательством со стороны, просто случайность. Я Тут из за случайности.

----------


## Эндер

Понимаю вы можете воспринять это как агрессию с моей стороны. Но это не так. Мне и вправду интересно поговорить, с настолько набожным человеком и понять как он видит этот мир. Только хотелось бы побольше сути. Что-нибудь кроме того, что есть рай и ад. И что все мы должны впустить Христа в свое сердце и разум.

----------


## Selbstmord

Если бы бог был, он бы помогал. Я перестал в него верить, когда понял, что помощи от него нет.

----------


## Эндер

> Если бы бог был, он бы помогал. Я перестал в него верить, когда понял, что помощи от него нет.


 Эй, а почему он должен помогать?

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну так раз люди молятся и просят бога о чем то, он должен ответить, не так ли? А раз он меня не слышит, значит его нет.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ну так раз люди молятся и просят бога о чем то, он должен ответить, не так ли? А раз он меня не слышит, значит его нет.


 А ты сам пробовал "молиться" или "просить" Бога о чем-то ? 
А то нелогично у тебя получается, молятся "люди", а слышать Он(Бог) должен почему-то тебя. 
Или ты поручал людям "молиться за тебя" ?

----------


## Эндер

> Ну так раз люди молятся и просят бога о чем то, он должен ответить, не так ли? А раз он меня не слышит, значит его нет.


 Если ты попал в беду и попросил помощи у мимо проходящего человека, а он не обратил на тебя внимания, значит этого человека нет!?

----------


## Selbstmord

Почему ты сравниваешь человека и бога? Мне всегда говорили, что бог ВСЕГДА поможет. А мне он еще ни разу не помог.

----------


## Эндер

> Почему ты сравниваешь человека и бога? Мне всегда говорили, что бог ВСЕГДА поможет. А мне он еще ни разу не помог.


 А мне говорили что люди добрые и гуманные. И что? Говорить можно много чего, ты для себя сам должен решить, а не слушать других. А почему я сравниваю человека и бога? Ну как же, ведь мы созданы по его образу и подобию. Да и потом, я верю, что человек может стать выше бога.

----------


## Эндер

> Почему ты сравниваешь человека и бога? Мне всегда говорили, что бог ВСЕГДА поможет. А мне он еще ни разу не помог.


 Да и потом, как ты можешь заметить, когда он тебе помогает? Он мог помочь тебе уже сотни раз, но ты этого не увидел. Зато один раз, когда ты звал его на помощь, а он не пришел, ты запомнишь на всю жизнь, не так ли?

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну, я считаю, что все правильно сделал. Сначала, как обычно, не знаешь с чего начать и прислушиваешься к другим, а потом я уже и сам допер, что все не так как говорят.

Может и помогал. Но я этого не видел. Или не замечал. Вот пусть он придет ко мне во сне (хотя бы) и скажет что "да, это был я вот в такой то ситуации", тогда я поверю. А сейчас я верю в "бога", как в некую невидимую бесформенную энергию, которая создала вселенную. Возможно, это энергия разумна, а может и нет.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну, я считаю, что все правильно сделал. Сначала, как обычно, не знаешь с чего начать и прислушиваешься к другим, а потом я уже и сам допер, что все не так как говорят.


 Да и почему ты, в таком случае не помогаешь богу. Просишь помощи от него, а сам ему ничего не даешь. Так почему он должен тебе помогать?

----------


## Эндер

> А сейчас я верю в "бога", как в некую невидимую бесформенную энергию, которая создала вселенную. Возможно, это энергия разумна, а может и нет.


 Вот это уже более логично, но чем эта энергия обязана тебе или мне? Ничем.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Да и почему ты, в таком случае не помогаешь богу. Просишь помощи от него, а сам ему ничего не даешь. Так почему он должен тебе помогать?


 Лол, чем я ему должен помочь?)) У него есть все, он может сделать все, так какого хрена?
Да, энергия ничем не обязана, вот поэтому я и считаю, что бог - энергия. Тут все куда логичнее)

----------


## Эндер

> Лол, чем я ему должен помочь?)) У него есть все, он может сделать все, так какого хрена?


 Чем? Скажи ты никогда, за всю свою жизнь не врал, всегда был честным, так?

----------


## Эндер

> Лол, чем я ему должен помочь?)) У него есть все, он может сделать все, так какого хрена?


 Если у него есть Все, то на кой хрен ты или я ему здались?

----------


## Selbstmord

> Чем? Скажи ты никогда, за всю свою жизнь не врал, всегда был честным, так?


 Да глупости, таких людей не существует. А кто таких людей создал? Бог (ну по идее).

----------


## Эндер

> Да глупости, таких людей не существует. А кто таких людей создал? Бог (ну по идее).


 Ну так зная, что по сути человеческую природу не обмануть, и была придумана такая вещь как раскаяние. )

----------


## Selbstmord

А зачем богу это надо было делать? Зачем мучать людей? Нельзя что ли было создать идеальных людей?

----------


## Эндер

> А зачем богу это надо было делать? Зачем мучать людей? Нельзя что ли было создать идеальных людей?


 Ну если на то пошло, то сначала все было идеально, до появления человека, если судить по библии )) Поэтому моя мечта апокалипсис. Не при помощи бога конечно. Достаточно взрыва большого адронного коллайдера ))

----------


## Эндер

> А зачем богу это надо было делать? Зачем мучать людей? Нельзя что ли было создать идеальных людей?


 А почему мы не идеальны? Каждый может совершить ошибку. А раз он её допустил, значит и он несовершенен.

----------


## Selbstmord

Не, я бы хотел чтобы был зомби-апокалипсис  :Big Grin:  сидишь себе в квартире и из окна отстреливаешь зомбаков снайперкой, стыренной у военных)) а вообще метеорит - неплохой сценарий, как по мне. Или что то вроде фильма 2012.

Если бог не совершенен, то нехрена было людей создавать...

----------


## Эндер

> Не, я бы хотел чтобы был зомби-апокалипсис  сидишь себе в квартире и из окна отстреливаешь зомбаков снайперкой, стыренной у военных)) а вообще метеорит - неплохой сценарий, как по мне. Или что то вроде фильма 2012.
> 
> Если бог не совершенен, то нехрена было людей создавать...


 В таком случае если мы несовершенны, нахрена живем? Но живем же...
P.S. На счет зомби-апокалипсиса, согласен. Не думал что кому то еще периодически забредают подобные бредовые мысли в голову )) Кстати, у тебя ДР 18 октября ?

----------


## Selbstmord

> В таком случае если мы несовершенны, нахрена живем?


 Живем мы из за чьей то прихоти, а чтоб мы себя не убили, нам дали инстинкт самосохранения, чувство боли, а также хорошее чувство, чтобы мы размножались.




> Кстати, у тебя ДР 18 октября ?


 Ага.

----------


## Эндер

> Живем мы из за чьей то прихоти, а чтоб мы себя не убили, нам дали инстинкт самосохранения, чувство боли, а также хорошее чувство, чтобы мы размножались.


 НУ вот ты и ответил на свой вопрос, зачем.



> Ага.


 Просто у меня тоже 18 октября )

----------


## Selbstmord

> НУ вот ты и ответил на свой вопрос, зачем.


 Так всегда и бывает у меня.  :Smile: 




> Просто у меня тоже 18 октября )


 Круто!)

----------

